# In Van CD/radio



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a Swift Marquis Lifestyle 590RL which have had nearly a year and I have yet to fathom out all the buttons on the Dashboard radio. Van reg is 2004 on Fiat Ducato base. I seem to have plenty of instructions for all items except fo the CD/radio. Can anyone help me please?


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Found it in the Van! Not where i thought it was. Silly me.


----------

